# Odd...Where they at?



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

I was out yesterday on an unmentionable in the heat looking for steel. I saw a lot of suckers but no steel ZIP. I have not been out in a week because of weather and business. Did I miss it? Are they back in the lake temporarily because of heat? Are they deep in the pools? Do I Suck lol?


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

My usual spots have been pretty void of stealhead the last 2 weeks. From the reports it seems like people are having better luck closer to the lake.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

No you prolly dont suck, lol. Hot sunny days are not the most ideal conditions for steelheading, plus the river temps shot up to the 60's yesterday. Large river temp fluctuations will shut them off for a bit. 

I was surprised myself early in the week by what looked like a minimal amount of fish. Most springs you see them stacked up in riffles everywhere. All of the fish I have caught have come from holding areas with deep moderately fast water. Spring runs definitely differ year to year. Some years you get big pushes of fish all at once and other years is a slower steady influx.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I got skunked again the other day fishing holes. I'm done...I'm busting out the fly rod and fishing gravel with light nymphs or buggers. I want to actually catch fish. Oh yeah and it's a myth that they don't bite while on gravel.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Nailed 17 in chagrin on Tuesday when it was overcast. Came up with 4 yesterday in the heat and bright sun. Still did better in the holes both days. I felt like people were wasting time looking in 8 inches of water for fish that weren't there. Mostly drop backs for me. Not finding much chrome.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice, Josh. Looks like you found them.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Lundfish said:


> I'm busting out the fly rod and fishing gravel with light nymphs or buggers. I want to actually catch fish. Oh yeah and it's a myth that they don't bite while on gravel.


Good luck finding em on the gravels, the temps has not stayed consistant enough to get em on the gravel, you'll see maybe a pair no great numbers, with this week rain I expected a decent push but they're waiting like all of us for decent 60 degree temps, and little sun to warm things up. Might be a repeat of last year a week of really warm temps, gravel time, drop eggs and then head back to the lake. Keep searching you may only get a few shots to get em when your find them.


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

Got one today. Saw a few moving around. Hopefully I'll have time to get out this week.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

three of us went out Wednesday and landed 13, most at the tail end of holes on egg sacks. Probably lost 10 more due to my first time trying a center pin. I got the hang of it after and really like it alot.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I got out and fished a few places today and managed a couple steelhead. Both deeper pools and the shallower water held fish. Spotted some spawning fish too.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I got a nice smallie today on the RR. A guy next to me caught one. But i missed 2 steelies. But it was a good day to be out. The super hot to super cold pushed back into deeper holes it seems.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I hooked a nice smallie that headshook off 5 feet away. Just glad to know there in there. Also got a steelie in the same spot. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

FISHIN216 said:


> I hooked a nice smallie that headshook off 5 feet away. Just glad to know there in there. Also got a steelie in the same spot.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What did you catch the smallie on? Tube jig? I got mine on a stickbait.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

On a jig

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

